# 1/32 Gondolas



## Shaylover (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm re-reading my collection of Outdoor Railroader and Finescale Railroader magazines and I found in June/July 1997 page 74 an article on Milepost Scale Models gondola kits. 
I've never heard of this manufacturer seeing that I live in Australia. 
I want/need a couple of gondolas in 1/32 to run behind the Accucraft AC-12 who now posseses me. 
Are any Milepost gons available? Any other manufacturer of 1/32 gons? 
Any assistance welcome.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

A one piece mold of the Milepost composite drop bottom gondola is at Ozark and they are attempting to make a kit from it. 

John


----------



## Shaylover (Jan 2, 2008)

Many thanks John, any time limit known? 
Would Ozark be Ozark Minatures?


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes that is Ozark Miniatures. Don't know Dave's timeframe, but the first shot is sitting here on the table and it isn't too bad for a first try. 

John


----------

